# Has anyone recovered from social anxiety without therapy or medication



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi

Has any one ^^^^?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Fully recovered? Not me. However I have no problems talking on the phone now, no problems meeting and talking with new people. no problems coming up to the opposite sex, no problems at job interviews. The only problems I have are public speaking and speaking with authority figures. I have gone through therapy and been on meds but did not stick with either of them for more than two weeks. It was mainly exposure that helped me out.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think that it is possible but it takes a lot of work and you have to be willing to regularly push yourself out of your comfort zone, im not sure how possible a full recovery is though because people will tend to revert to their old behaviours during times of stress


----------



## ninjagirl (Nov 6, 2009)

nubly said:


> Fully recovered? Not me. However I have no problems talking on the phone now, no problems meeting and talking with new people. no problems coming up to the opposite sex, no problems at job interviews. The only problems I have are public speaking and speaking with authority figures. I have gone through therapy and been on meds but did not stick with either of them for more than two weeks. It was mainly exposure that helped me out.


I'm pretty much the same as you, but I have never had any therepy or medications. So I would say it is possible, you just have to work at it, it's not easy, i will tell you that. But if you make the effort you will be rewarded.


----------



## NewDayErDay (Oct 6, 2009)

Im happy to say, I think im almost there. This school year was amazing for me and it keeps getting better, yesterday was my best day. I actually wake up exited now .


----------

